# ISO: Potato Chip dip ideas



## vilasman (Oct 29, 2007)

Dont know where to post this question so here goes.

I want to make some interesting potato chip dip. I know that chip dip is mostly sour cream and I know there are those seasoning packets in the grocery store on the salad dressing aisle. My favorite dip so far is bacon and horse radish and I haven't been able to find where they are hiding that salad dressing mix. In any of several stores. I want a dip with thickness of flavor of a good salsa. Not the mildly flavored sour cream that you get in the store


----------



## QSis (Oct 29, 2007)

How about making the bacon and horseradish dip from scratch?  There are a bunch of results when you google that recipe.  Here's an easy one:  Frito-Lay : BACON AND HORSERADISH DIP

This one sounds as if it might meet your specs, too, vilasman  Zesty Dip Recipe - Zesty Dip for Chips

Both sound good!  

Lee


----------



## vilasman (Oct 30, 2007)

might be a little strong but i am going to try it, possibly this weekend


----------



## watermelonman (Oct 31, 2007)

I've found a few french onion dip recipes via web search; I'd just start at the top and make them until you find one that you like.


----------



## QSis (Oct 31, 2007)

vilasman said:


> might be a little strong but i am going to try it, possibly this weekend


 
Which one?

Please post your impressions of which ever one you make.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 1, 2007)

vilasman said:


> Dont know where to post this question so here goes.
> 
> I want to make some interesting potato chip dip. I know that chip dip is mostly sour cream and I know there are those seasoning packets in the grocery store on the salad dressing aisle. My favorite dip so far is bacon and horse radish and I haven't been able to find where they are hiding that salad dressing mix. In any of several stores. I want a dip with thickness of flavor of a good salsa. Not the mildly flavored sour cream that you get in the store



My dad's favorite. 
Miracle whip, a little ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, horseradish,  Tabasco...

Mix it up and enjoy..  Personally, I would add a little garlic and maybe some onion powder..


----------

